# Unable to view pictures



## slnanasplace (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi Everyone, I have Windows XP System and always have trouble viewing pictures and other graphics. All I can see is a small red X in the top left hand corner. Does it have to do with Internet Explorer? Can someone walk me through how to correct this problem? Thanks in Advance for your help. Susie


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi Susie, are you talking about viewing photos on the internet?

If you are, open your Internet Explorer and go to TOOLS/Internet options/Advanced then scroll down to 'Multimedia' and make sure 'Show Pictures' is checked.

PP


----------



## slnanasplace (Sep 16, 2007)

PopPicker said:


> Hi Susie, are you talking about viewing photos on the internet?
> 
> If you are, open your Internet Explorer and go to TOOLS/Internet options/Advanced then scroll down to 'Multimedia' and make sure 'Show Pictures' is checked.
> 
> PP


Sorry, I mean when I get an email and open it, there is a blank space where the picture should be with a red X in top left corner


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

It depends on what email client you are using but it is most likely a security setting that causes images in HTML and otherwise to not be displayed.

For instance in Outlook Express the setting is under Tools>Options>Security Tab and is referrenced by "Block images and other external content in HTML e-mail"

If you aren't using OE then you'll have to search around in the settings and find the analogous security setting in your client and deactivate it to see images.


----------

